# Can I feed too much brine shrimp?



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

So I started feeding my danios frozen brine shrimp (well, thawed of course). They absolutely love it and gobble it up VERY fast. YOu can visibly see that they are fat after a feeding. I am wondering if it is bad to feed them the brine shrimp for every feeding? Their color is much brighter now but I don't want to over-do it.


----------



## blueangeleyes (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello! well not sure if you should be feeding at every feeding..but onces per day is good...there is other foods they should be getting..Dont get me wrong brine shrimp is good for them..I hatch my own, to feed my fish..on top of some guppy fry and mollies(fry) and flake food ..some egg yoke and veggies..
I also feed blood worms .as well a lil tubifex worms...


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok so if I do flake food in the AM and brine shrimp at night, that should be good?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Y dont you do brine shimp every other day? on the days you dont feed brine you could feed flake food. to mix it up a bit you could feed them some veggies once a week.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Brine shirmp isnt to high in nutruents so i wouldnt use it as a staple.


----------



## blueangeleyes (Nov 13, 2006)

jsm11482 said:


> Ok so if I do flake food in the AM and brine shrimp at night, that should be good?


Yes doing flake food in am and brine shrimp at night is fine..
but still try to feed veggies maybe onces a week like trreherd said...


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

yea i wouldnt feed them that stuff every day i would mx up there food every day.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok so maybe ill get some tubiflex worms or something, and alternate every night between those and brine shrimp, and flakes in the am. if i was going to feed veggies (for danios) would I be able to just boil em and drop em in or do i have to mash them up?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Skip the tubifex and use bloodworms.

Regarding the veggies, blanching them, soaking in hot/boiling water for a few minutes, will soften them up making it easier for the fish to eat them and also will help them sink a little. No need to mash them up. With the exception of frozen peas, which I normally thaw, skin, then mash a little between my fingers, before dumping in the tank.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, here's another question...how do the fish know what they should eat and what they shouldn't, I mean if I drop a slice of zucchini in the tank, how do they know to eat it? Can they smell it?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Grazers will normally eat the veggies first. The bits and pieces the float around may get eaten by the other fish. Fish will also eventually learn that learn that new things in the tank will mean food. Some fish may not even like the taste and just ignore it. Since I occassionally hand feed my feed, anytime I stick my hand in the tank, they start pecking at it. Even if my hand has nothing or if I'm doing a gravel vac, my fish will pec at my fingers. I'm just glad they have no teeth.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

cool, i'll try veggies this weekend!


----------



## saganco (Nov 4, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with this or something similar:
HATCH'N FEEDER Continuous Brine Schrimp Hatching Feeder

Supposed to keep "pumping" out fresh hatched brine shrimp without a lot of fuss... Good for cichlid fry? Or would I be better off with something like Hikari First Bites prepared food for the fry?

I normally have cucumber or zucchini or peas in the tank, but am thinking of "baby food" for my little fry? Would this fall under the original title of "too much"?


----------

